# Please pray for my granddaughter



## dutchman (May 11, 2008)

Well folks, she's here!

Kalia Michelle was born at 12:45 a.m. today, Mother's Day-2008.

She has some special problems now associated with her "pre-mature" birth.

She weighs a whopping 31 ounces (1 lb 15 oz). She is a tiny little girl, but evidently she is quite strong as she is able to breath on her own, although they do keep her on a little oxygen line.

Her mom and dad (my son) have seen her but my wife and I have not yet met her as a staph infection has entered the nursery and only parents are allowed in.

As far as we know, she is otherwise fairly healthy for one so small.

Please pray for Kalia as she fights for her life.

Please pray for her parents as they watch and wait and try to rest.

Many thanks to you all in advance for your prayers and thanks to God, whose hand is on all of our lives.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 11, 2008)

Firtst and foremost, prayers for the little one, from The Redhead and myself. Know that ya`ll are in our thoughts and prayers!

A BIG CONGRATULATIONS to ya`ll, too!!!


----------



## Handgunner (May 11, 2008)

Y'all have them, Gene.

Congrats on the granddaughter!


----------



## SnowHunter (May 11, 2008)

We'll keep all yall in our prayers!!

Congrats on your new lil Granddaughter!!!!


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (May 11, 2008)

You got em my friend.


----------



## fredw (May 11, 2008)

Gene, Kalia and the family will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Woody's Janitor (May 11, 2008)

Congrats and prayers are sent.


----------



## Greg Tench (May 11, 2008)

You got em Gene.


----------



## whitetaco02 (May 11, 2008)

Prayers sent!


----------



## Headshot (May 11, 2008)

Congratulations.  My prayers are added for all of you, especially for Kalia.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (May 11, 2008)

Congratulations
Prayers sent


----------



## Lady Ducked'up (May 11, 2008)

I am sending prayers for your granddaughter. She sounds like she is a fighter if she can breath on her own. How premature is she?


----------



## Jasper (May 12, 2008)

Continuing to pray Gene!


----------



## BgDadyBeardBustr (May 12, 2008)

Gene, Yall have been in our prayers and will continue to be in our prayers. After seeing the Destruction down here and then to have something so special to be born in the same day, God has something special planned for this young lady. Love you Brother and just know it is in God's Hands. Tim


----------



## Paymaster (May 12, 2008)

Congrats on the birth of your Grandchild and my Prayers are added for a clean bill of health.


----------



## hevishot (May 12, 2008)

congrats!


----------



## Jake Allen (May 12, 2008)

Yes sir, will pray for little Kalia.
Grand daughter, this is something; Congratulations Dutch.


----------



## dawg2 (May 12, 2008)

Congrats on the new addition and prayers for her health!!


----------



## dutchman (May 12, 2008)

Lady Ducked'up said:


> I am sending prayers for your granddaughter. She sounds like she is a fighter if she can breath on her own. How premature is she?



Well, they say she'd just made it to 28 weeks of gestation.

Thanks for the prayers, folks. We all appreciate you more than you'll ever know.

By the way, Kalia got some of her mom's milk last night and was able to keep it down. And she cried a little today while my son was in with her. Evidently, he made her mad.


----------



## mclemore (May 12, 2008)

Congratulations to all and will keep you all in prayer.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 12, 2008)

dutchman said:


> Well, they say she'd just made it to 28 weeks of gestation.
> 
> Thanks for the prayers, folks. We all appreciate you more than you'll ever know.
> 
> By the way, Kalia got some of her mom's milk last night and was able to keep it down. And she cried a little today while my son was in with her. Evidently, he made her mad.


thats great news  

She sure sounds like a fighter!!!  

I myself was a premie, was 29wks gestation when I was born, and I'm doin just fine! Bet lil Kailia will turn out to be one beatiful strong young lady


----------



## KDarsey (May 12, 2008)

Congrats & Prayers said!


----------



## Lady Ducked'up (May 12, 2008)

It sounds like the Lord is watching over this tiny little soul.  It is great that she is even strong enough to cry . Prayer works and I think she will be fine. Keep us updated.


----------



## DavidW (May 13, 2008)

I went through something similar when my son was born. It was prayers that brought him through and prayers that will  bring your grand daughter through as well. Lots of prayers from here. Congrats---now spoil her rotten.


----------



## bam_bam (May 13, 2008)

Prayers sent up for you and your family


----------



## BubbaD (May 13, 2008)

The whole family will be in our prayers my friend.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (May 13, 2008)

Still in our prayers buddy.


----------



## BRIAN1 (May 13, 2008)

I Am Going To Be A Dad Myself This Year And This Reallt Breaks My Heart. Prayers Go Out.


----------



## dutchman (May 13, 2008)

We continue to be amazed (shouldn't be though) at the power of your prayers!

Kalia continues to do well.

We thank you all for your continued prayers for her and our family.


----------



## Lady Ducked'up (May 13, 2008)

Still praying. I am sure that she will amaze you everyday.


----------



## Nugefan (May 14, 2008)

your whole family is in our thoughts and prayers ....

let us know if ya need anything .....


----------



## StriperAddict (May 14, 2008)

Prayer still comin'


----------



## butchersson (May 14, 2008)

i will pray for her and CONGRADULAIONS


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (May 14, 2008)

Will add my prayers as well ...

Keep us updated...We all can't wait to see pics
of this precious child....


----------



## Goatwoman (May 15, 2008)

*Prayers*

Prayers are sent for the family !!


----------



## Georgiagirl (May 15, 2008)

prayers added


----------



## dutchman (May 16, 2008)

I am quite happy to report that Kalia continues to do well. She's worked up to taking 3 cc of her mom's milk every 3 hours and her body seems to be functioning normally. She's able to soil her diapers! I never realized I'd be thankful for such a thing, but I am!

Thank you all for your continued prayers for her and the rest of us.


----------



## FERAL ONE (May 16, 2008)

you have ours too gene !!! congratulations as well !!!


----------



## Lady Ducked'up (May 16, 2008)

Great news !!!!  I am so happy to hear that she is doing well. Got any pics yet?


----------



## BgDadyBeardBustr (May 16, 2008)

Glad to hear Kalia and Mom are doing well Gene. Yall are still in our prayers Brother. Tim


----------



## Nicodemus (May 16, 2008)

Good to hear that news Gene!


----------



## mclemore (May 16, 2008)

Great to hear that she is such a fighter.  Will continue to pray for her to get stronger.


----------



## dutchman (May 19, 2008)

Well, sports fans, Kalia's up to over 2 pounds now and a little over 14" long. Not too bad for her first week. And they've moved her up to 10 cc of her mom's milk every three hours. She's making good progress and all of your prayers are being heard and answered!

I am in your debt.


----------



## whitetailgitr (May 20, 2008)

prayers sent


----------



## Jasper (May 20, 2008)

dutchman said:


> Well, sports fans, Kalia's up to over 2 pounds now and a little over 14" long. Not too bad for her first week. And they've moved her up to 10 cc of her mom's milk every three hours. She's making good progress and all of your prayers are being heard and answered!
> 
> I am in your debt.



Great news! Prayers still coming!


----------



## BubbaD (May 20, 2008)

Awesome news dude!


----------



## greene_dawg (May 20, 2008)

Great news Dutch. Prayers sent. I have a niece that was born way early and was about the size of your g'daughter. Now she is six and mean as a snake!


----------



## Bruz (May 20, 2008)

Dutch,

Prayers sent. She sounds like a fighter

Robert


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (May 20, 2008)

dutchman said:


> Well, sports fans, Kalia's up to over 2 pounds now and a little over 14" long. Not too bad for her first week. And they've moved her up to 10 cc of her mom's milk every three hours. She's making good progress and all of your prayers are being heard and answered!
> 
> I am in your debt.


Good to hear Gene.


----------



## Jranger (May 20, 2008)

Prayers sent.....


----------



## SnowHunter (May 20, 2008)

dutchman said:


> Well, sports fans, Kalia's up to over 2 pounds now and a little over 14" long. Not too bad for her first week. And they've moved her up to 10 cc of her mom's milk every three hours. She's making good progress and all of your prayers are being heard and answered!
> 
> I am in your debt.



yehaw!!  great news and prayers still headed yall way!!!


----------



## dutchman (May 20, 2008)

Up to 11 cc/3 hours as of today. My son called me with that news and added that that little gal was destined to eat him outta house and home.

I hope so.


----------



## Slewfoot (May 20, 2008)

*prayers*

That is great news...will continue to pray for her and family.


----------



## dutchman (May 24, 2008)

Kalia is living, breathing proof of the power of your prayers!

She continues to pack on weight and is now up to 2 lbs, 4 oz. and measures 14-1/2 inches long.

She got the pic line (don't ask me what that is) out yesterday and they say that's a good thing. They've got her on lipids to speed her growth. She's still breathing very well on her own. And she does most everything else that can be expected of a newborn, dirty diapers, crying, and all.

Though I may never get to meet many of you face to face, my heart is filled with gratitude to you all for your prayer support. We have been sustained for these past two weeks by your willingness to stand in the gap for us and to plead with our Heavenly Father for His blessings for Kalia and her family. He has seen fit to answer your prayers and to bless our lives with her continued improvement. Thank you from the bottom of my heart.


----------



## Lady Ducked'up (May 24, 2008)

That is great news. I am sure she will continue to grow and do well. She will be home before you know it.


----------



## deanos74 (May 24, 2008)

prayers sent and many more threw the years


----------



## dutchman (May 28, 2008)

Well, more good news. Kalia keeps packing on the weight and eating more and more each day. She is now strong enough to do a little half push-up in the isolette and have her a look around for a second or two. The folks at the hospital say if she keeps progressing as she is now that she'll be getting released in about a month!

Thank you all for your prayers for Kalia and her family!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 28, 2008)

I`m mighty glad to hear this news Gene. Little Miss Kalia continues to be in our prayers.


----------



## CAL (May 28, 2008)

Keep holding to ya faith Gene as we all continue to ask God for strength for little Kalia.Remember,God knew of this long before anyone else did and he sorta likes the little folk.Keep us posted with her progress.Check out these verses of scripture,Isaiah 40;28-31


----------



## SnowHunter (May 28, 2008)

Great news Gene!! She'll be out bouncing around and teeter totterin before yall know it!!!  Will continue our prayers for yall!!!


----------



## Lady Ducked'up (May 29, 2008)

Great news !!!!! I am so happy to hear this.


----------



## 1shot1kill (May 30, 2008)

Prayers from south ga.Like daddy rabbit says"keep looking up"


----------



## dutchman (Jun 2, 2008)

Here's a photo of Kalia at three weeks of age.

She's weighing in a 2 lbs, 7 oz now. The tube is her feeding tube.

She and I thank you for your prayers.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh, bless her lil heart!! She's just precious, Gene!!!!  She and yall will continue to be in our prayers


----------



## Lady Ducked'up (Jun 2, 2008)

She is ADORABLE !!!!! I am so happy to finally see a picture of her. I think it is just amazing how good she is doing. Proof that prayer works. I look forward to seeing more pics as she grows.


----------



## deanos74 (Jun 5, 2008)

she is so tiny, we will cont. to pray for this little angel.............


----------



## JWarren (Jun 5, 2008)

My daughter was born premature and with a very low birth weight...she progressed unbelievably well, she is now 13 yrs old and plays every sport that we will let her play. Prayers for all of you. And, God does really looks after these little ones!


----------



## belle&bows (Jun 5, 2008)

She's a beautiful little FIGHTER. Prayers continuing.


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 5, 2008)

Shes a beauty. May God Bless her.


----------



## dutchman (Jun 17, 2008)

Well, Kalia is up to 3 lbs, 3 ozs! Eating like a horse and putting on weight every day!

God has really blessed my family and you who have been so faithful to pray are a very large part of that. I want you all to share in our blessing.

Some of the latest photos...


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 17, 2008)

aw shes so adorable!! 

great to hear she keeps doin better and better!!!


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2008)

Prayer's Sent...... And Congratulations


----------



## Goatwoman (Jun 17, 2008)

*Prayers*

She is so adorable. My prayers are still continuing for the family and Kalia. Those little ones are so precious. She is truly a miracle !! Praying that she continues to grow like a weed.


----------



## Goddard (Jun 18, 2008)

Beautiful little girl.   I will prayer for her continuted well being.   God is good!
Congratulations!


----------



## fatboy84 (Jun 18, 2008)

dutchman said:


> Well, Kalia is up to 3 lbs, 3 ozs! Eating like a horse and putting on weight every day!
> 
> God has really blessed my family and you who have been so faithful to pray are a very large part of that. I want you all to share in our blessing.
> 
> Some of the latest photos...



I think she is laughing at you Dutch...."Hahahaha, I got more hair than graddaddy" 

She is beautiful....I remember those days in the NeoNatal Nursery well, but she made my 4lber seem like a hoss... So glad she is doing well and progressing.


----------



## dutchman (Jun 18, 2008)

fatboy84 said:


> I think she is laughing at you Dutch...."Hahahaha, I got more hair than graddaddy"



I wish that was true. She and I haven't met yet. They're still keeping us outta the nursery due to the staph infection present therein.

She'll be able to laugh at her Paw Paw one of these days real soon though, I hope.


----------



## Lady Ducked'up (Jun 18, 2008)

She is just the cutest little baby girl. I am so happy that she is growing and doing well. I will continue to pray for her.


----------



## dutchman (Jul 16, 2008)

Well, I'm happy to report that Kalia made it home from the hospital last Friday. She continues to do quite well.

I'd like to thank everyone for their prayers for her and our family during the time of her hospitalization. They have made ALL the difference! God has been so gracious and merciful to us and I thank Him for all He has done and you for all of your prayers!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 16, 2008)

She looks like a real Sweetheart Gene. I`m tickled to hear the good news!! I`m scratchin` up a little something for that litle Darlin`!


----------



## Goatwoman (Jul 16, 2008)

*News*

I am so happy to hear that Kalia came home .  That is AWESOME !!  I wil continue to pray for her .  Send more pictures of her when you get them.


----------

